# how is son of rome?



## l300lover

Is this game any good


----------



## Savjac

I wish I were a gamer as I would you right away, but the last time I tried a difficult game I would up getting stuck in one room wherein the bad guys kept killing me off, it was embarrassing in front of the kids. :blink:


----------



## soundbear

this game is easy and short ! but graphics are awesome .. in my opinion don't waste your money


----------

